# Looking for ground rod driver



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Are you talking about an adapter to use with a sledgehammer?

Buy a ground rod adapter for a big hammer drill,that is by far the easiest method I have ever used.


----------



## Quijibo (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes I am. I do not have a hammer drill. Just starting out.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

I use a demo hammer with a rod driver bit. Puts a rod through stoney soil like butter.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

So just a cap to make hitting the tip with a sledge hammer more friendly?


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Never seen a driving cap for sale, but have seen one before. One of the slide hammer type T-Post drivers work alright also on the cheap.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Like *this*?


----------



## Quijibo (Jan 20, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Like this?


Close enough!


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/92/Sluggo-Ox

i bought one of these. Too spendy and i don't use it much.


----------



## Quijibo (Jan 20, 2013)

3xdad said:


> http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/92/Sluggo-Ox i bought one of these. Too spendy and i don't use it much.


How much?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i bought it thru my supply house at around $75 i think.


----------



## Quijibo (Jan 20, 2013)

3xdad said:


> i bought it thru my supply house at around $75 i think.


That is too spendy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Quijibo said:


> That is too spendy.


Your hands aren't worth $75? :001_huh:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you're starting out, buy what you need as you need it. Every time you have a decent payday, add to your tool collection. If you don't have the right tools, it costs you money in lost time.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Quijibo said:


> That is too spendy.


You better take out a business loan! Can't afford $75? I hate driving ground rods by hand.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wendon said:


> You better take out a business loan! Can't afford $75? I hate driving ground rods by hand.



pfffft. Rookie!


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Driving a GR in 60 seconds as opposed to 5, 10 or even 15 minutes etc is worth it. Not to mention what would you do when it goes in 36 inches and stops? Or you send a shard into your neck or the hammer hits your hand etc.. hahaha


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I just use water and churn the rod in by hand. There are times I must use the sledge on the last 2-4' of rod, but not enought to buy anything special.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Words of wisdom -------->


99cents said:


> If you're starting out, buy what you need as you need it. Every time you have a decent payday, add to your tool collection. If you don't have the right tools, it costs you money in lost time.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I spent about $250 on my used Bosch (with the driver bit included) it was worth every penny. It makes driving ground rods fun.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I consider my Hilti at $600 (new, and with the GR attachments) a superb investment.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Just keep looking on C.L. for roto hammers. There are currently a few listed in my town. One as low as $100 and another for only $150. Not a bad price. Who cares if it's used as long as it works.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I was so broke once I bought a used hard hat  .


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> I was so broke once I bought a used hard hat  .


Now that's broke! The only thing worse is if you would have stolen it. Did you have a hard time getting the union stickers off it?


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Those sluggos sold by rack-a-tiers do work. It is way easier to hit that with a sledge rather than the top of a ground rod. That said, I only use them when there is no power available.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

99cents said:


> I was so broke once I bought a used hard hat  .


I was so broke once in the old days I used my head, barefoot in the snow, up hill, both ways.


----------



## arom0024 (Sep 30, 2014)

When in dought hammer it in a foot and cut the rest...just kidding


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

arom0024 said:


> When in dought hammer it in a foot and cut the rest...just kidding


Do not ever cut it short. Just bend a 90 and set it in a 6" deep trench.:whistling2:


----------



## Deanos01 (Feb 19, 2014)

apprentice..


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Use something like this if you don't want to throw down on a macho http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-59797/Detail?gclid=CO-L-sSxkMECFY9cMgodFzgAXg
Run some water to make it soft and like butter until winter then the macho is the only answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

